# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El acolchado o mulching en la agricultura ecológica

## Jonasino

> El acolchado o mulching es una práctica agrícola que consiste en cubrir el suelo con un material orgánico, destinado a proteger el suelo y, eventualmente, a fertilizarlo. Se realiza fundamentalmente en horticultura y fruticultura.
> 
> El ahorro de agua en la agricultura ecológica
> 
> La agricultura ecológica se plantea el mejor aprovechamiento y el no despilfarro del agua, bien común y escaso en nuestra zona. También, la agricultura ecológica tiene en cuenta que el agua no debe estar contaminada con pesticidas y fitosanitarios, ya que estos productos contaminan todos los acuíferos. Para poder conseguir este buen aprovechamiento existen varias técnicas entre la que destacamos el acolchado del suelo.
> 
> El acolchado con material orgánico:
> 
> El acolchado o mulching es una práctica agrícola que consiste en cubrir el suelo con un material orgánico, destinado a proteger el suelo y, eventualmente, a fertilizarlo. Se realiza fundamentalmente en horticultura y fruticultura.
> ...


Fuente:.holistika.net

----------

